# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  The 'Real' World

## Traveler

I'm very curious about this and really want to know what you think.  The question (to you) is: 'What is the _real_ world?'

Please consider this for a moment:


What _is_ the 'real world'?
What does that _mean_ exactly?
Do _you_ live in the 'real world'?
If you _do_ what's the best thing about living in the 'real world'?

What sort of people _live_ in the 'real world'?

What sort of people _don't live_ in the 'real world'?

----------


## shamu424

The real world is the place in which one actually must live and the circumstances with which one actually must deal. An example of the real world is the life you are living right now, as opposed to the life you wish to live some day.

----------


## trav

real world is awesome

----------

